# Advice re. getting a skyline (21yo)



## Lowkick87 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I'm new to these forums and have been trying to read up as much as I can, but I can't seem to find everything I'm after - hence why I thought I'd start a thread!

Rightt...

Ever since the days of playing Gran Turismo on the PS1, I've thought Skylines were beautiful cars. Someone trashed my car lately, and now I'm forced to buy a new car. 
I'm 3 weeks away from being 21 and I'm almost dead set on getting one.
I've only been driving since May, based in Birmingham and am working but have an SP30.

Suppose I do buy me a Skyline, is it sounding impossible to get insured on one - even if the quote is stupidly high? 

Do any of you know of people who in a similiar situation to me and have got insured? Or what sort of ball park figures they were given?

Do you need any more info about myself for a better idea?

Cheers for any advice


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Best thing to do is ring up insurance companies BEFORE buying one. Only they will be able to tell you whether they are willing to insure you or not.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As above. On a person note if i was an insurer i probably wouldn`t be to keen to give you a policy on the grounds that you haven`t been driving long and you`ve already got an SP30.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Depending on how much you plan on spending on the car, but I'm guessing; the insurance will cost you more than the car!


----------



## Lowkick87 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Best thing to do is ring up insurance companies BEFORE buying one. Only they will be able to tell you whether they are willing to insure you or not.


I've done a few online forms etc. to get quotes, but none of them are able to quote me although none of them say why.

I read around that if the quotes are too high they literally won't tell you what they are?



> Depending on how much you plan on spending on the car, but I'm guessing; the insurance will cost you more than the car!


That's a given considering my age. I've had 2 cars in 7 months and my insurance cost more than the the cost to buy each car.



> On a person note if i was an insurer i probably wouldn`t be to keen to give you a policy on the grounds that you haven`t been driving long and you`ve already got an SP30.


Yeah I can see why. The irony is I'm actually being more careful. Damn Truvelo's...by the time you've seen them they've got you. No white lines on the floor or anything...


----------



## big-si-R33 (Dec 4, 2008)

most will not touch you till you are over 25 anyway


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

I was 24 when I got mine, with no points and full no claims, and even then most insurers wanted to see some 'track record' of cars that had built up to a Skyline. Less than 6 months driving experience in anything, with points and in Birmingham I wouldn't fancy your chances.

There must be companies out there who will insure anyone (How do footballers drive around in Astons age 18??) but be prepared for a cost of many thousands a year.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## rabel_69 (Oct 29, 2008)

i am 23 and ive had my car for two years now. Its a gtst with only a few mods in the first year and the insurance were tight on covering me.

expect to pay over the odds for the insurance and the only people who insured me last year were Adrian Flux or A-Plan.

You will need well over £1800 for your first year and possibly have to attend an advanced driving course of some sort if you havent had a performance car before.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

big-si-R33 said:


> most will not touch you till you are over 25 anyway


thankfully this is not true!

there are a large number of insures out there who will insure you, however, if you just want to be able to 'legally drive the vehicle' you will need to tell them the right information. 

if you really want insurance regardless of associated problems provide the following information:
-if the vehicle costs you 10k (whatever) estimate the value to be 5k or less, this way you can get 3rd party F+T only cover. it also redces the risk of an insurer evaluation should you have an accident.(lie)
-you must raise your excess to at least 10% of the estimated value of the car. (eg £500)
- you must be in full time employment
- you keep the car on the drive (lie)
- you will not be doing more than 5000 miles per annum (lie)
- you are a member of a car club (gtroc is a good start)
- it is not modified to the best of your knowledge (lie)
- you will need a thatcham category 1 alarm 
- your last car was a ........ (something sporty) (lie)

providing the above information will increase your chances of getting insurance, based on adrian flux.

it is very important that you realise that this information will get you insurance to drive the car. it DOES NOT mean that your insurer will cover you, should you have an accident and they find any items marked with (lie) to infact be a lie. (any third parties WILL be covered though... just to save your concience).

no im not involved with insurance and no i personally wouldnt insure you, i am just a 22 yr old on his 2nd skyline, 1st GTR.

The sensible thing to do would be to wait a few years, drive like a nun in the mean time and try again, thats what sensible people told me to do, and it is a good idea but if your anything like me once you get a bee in your bonnet, its hard to shake it. 

hope this helps

kev

i do not condone lieing to an insurance company!!!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Adrian Flux and A-Plan will quote over 21s

Good luck


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

bigkev said:


> (any third parties WILL be covered though... just to save your concience).


Will they???


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

pm jamieR on here, hes 21 with a beauty of a car :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yep the third parties will be covered. in the event of an accident a third party will be covered as long as the vehicle who caused the accident is the vehicle named (make and model and reg. no.). the driver respnsible on the other hand is buggered.

kev

dont worry i did a lot of research a couple of years ago.


----------



## r34nel (Mar 22, 2008)

i was 24 without any no claims bonus when i bought mine 2960 with flux, and i tried eveyone, i spent literaly weeks trying all the insurers, adrian flux was the only one that would insure me under 3k


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

I brought my R33 GTR when I was 21, only people that would really think about insuring me were Admiral and they weren't cheap at just under £3k, but I have been driving since i was 17. Also my car is a UK car and not an import, this made a big difference in the price of the policy.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

i got my r32 gts when i was 20 paid 2k tpft for the 1st year with adrian flux then it went down to £1200 im now paying 800 fully comp and im 23 now well was 22 at the time i got that quote, no points or anything though. At the end of the day i wasnt too worried about the money as i am very happy every single time i drive the car. Always brings a huge smile to my face! Well worth it!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

i bought mine without looking up insurance........ very bad move, mine costs me thousands


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Iv just got a quote for my r32 gtr today and it is £1679 im 23 3 years no claims is that a good price for a gtr


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

just got one from green light tptf for 972 :clap: Will have to ring them see if that is right im paying over 1000 for my scooby ra on full comp


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

just got one from green light tptf for 972 :clap: Will have to ring them see if that is right im paying over 1000 for my scooby ra on full comp


----------

